# 2012 Prediction Contest.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Each person gets 5 predictions, top 3 predictions that come true. (bizarre or unforeseen). Will earn the predictor 1000000 credits. Remember if two people make the exact same prediction who ever made it first wins, by making the prediction more specific though you can steal the win. Example if Person #1 predicts Anderson Silva will lose and person #2 predicts he will lose to Chael Sonnen then obviously if he were to lose to Sonnen #2 would get the points. Predictions will be accepted for one week starting now. 


Here are my predictions.

1. Nick Diaz will be cut from the UFC in 2012.
2. Anderson Silva will not fight Chael Sonnen in 2012.
3. Demian Maia will cut to WW in order to reinvigorate his career.
4. Rashad Evans will cut to MW after losing to Jon Jones
5. Jose Aldo will not be FW champ at the end of 2012.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

1 - Alistair Overeem will fight for the UFC title and it will be his first of a 3 fight lose streak.
2 - Michael Bisping will get a title shot
3 - Palharres will get cut from the UFC
4 - a title fight will end in a draw 
5 - frank Mir will get another title shot and win


Talk about long shots!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Anderson Silva will lose.
2. Frankie Edgar and Jose Aldo will fight.
3. Jon Jones will go undefeated.
4. Rampage Jackson and Shogun Rua will have their rematch.
5. Jake Ellenberger beats the winner of Condit/Diaz.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

1. Rory MacDonald will have fought for the UFC WW belt
2. Jon Jones will beat Rashad and Hendo, as well as winning a fight at HW
3. Ronda Rousey will be undefated throughout 2012 (does this count? still Zuffa?)
4. Ross Pearson will fight for the FW title
5. Joseph Benavidez will become the FLYW title holder and will be undeafeated throughout 2012


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1. Hector Lombard becomes the undisputed highest ranked fighter not in the Zuffa family.
2. The UFC will cut three former TUF winners
3. Ronny Markes will go undefeated
4. Someone will go the distance in a Jon Jones fight
5. Vitor Belfort will KO Wanderlei Silva in the first round and retire him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

1.) Josh Koscheck becomes WW champion
2.) Anderson Silva will retire
3.) Marquardt comes back to UFC
4.) Vitor Belfort gets title shot
5.) Jason Miller gets cut


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

1. Dan Henderson will be a UFC champ again this year. LHW or MW

2. JDS will not be HW champ by end of this year.

3. Fedor will fight once in the UFC in 2012. (This has got to win if it comes true.  )

4. A strikeforce transplant HW will fight and win title in 2012, other than Overeem.

5. Anderson Silva will lose title in Brazil.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

1. Daniel Corimer will become the #1 contender for the UFC HW championship
2. Alistair Overeem will become the UFC HW champion
3. Anthony Pettis will receive a title shot in the UFC
4. Michael Bisping fights for the title
5. Tito Ortiz retires after going the distance with Forrest Griffin


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

1 - Anderson Silva will retire after beating Chael Sonnen
2 - Lyoto Machida will drop to MW and win a nº1 contender fight (title fight in 2013)
3 - Jon Bones Jones will fight a HW at the end of the year
4 - Edgar will drop to FW and BJ gets back at LW
5 - Jimy Hettes will fight for the title against Jose Aldo and lose.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

1) Dan Henderson will beat Rashad for the LHW title at the end of the year.

2) Machida will become the MW champion by defeating Chael Sonnen.

3) Jon Jones will lose his first fight at HW.

4) Frank Mir will work his way to a title shot, but lose it to JDS.

5) GSP will fight and finish Nick Diaz due to doctor stoppage.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

1. Roy Nelson will fight for the HW title (actual or interim)
2. GSP will win _and _finish his next fight (shit, beaten by Alessia by 3 minutes). Four or more weight classes will get a new champion (same weight class having several title changes doesn't count, have to be different weight classes)
3. Diego Sanchez will get a title shot (announced and/or fought in 2012)
4. Someone will suffer serious ill effects from weight-cutting (hospital before a fight or severe exhaustion in the cage resulting in premature stoppage), resulting in an even wider demand for weigh-in rules to be changed (I hope UFC takes action before this comes true)
5. Someone will hold belts in two weight classes at the same time


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

1) Chael Sonnen will be suspended for PEDs again.
2) Nick Diaz will give somebody the finger.
3) Rashad Evans will beat Jon Jones for LHW title.
4) Junior Dos Santos will beat Alistair Overeem.
5) GSP will retire.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan9 said:


> 5) Nick Diaz will give somebody the finger.


You so crazy.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well it's bound to happen LOL.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

1. GSP Will lose his belt to the winner of Condit/Diaz.

2. Henderson will beat Frankie and then lose his belt in the subsequent fight.

3. Jon Fitch will move to MW and have at least one fight there before the end of the year.

4. Pat Barry will have a 3 fight win streak

5. Donald Cerrone will go undefeated.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

- BJ Penn will un-retire and return to LW

- Anderson Silva will TKO Chael Sonnen, in the second round! (Longshots!)

- Ian McCall will be Flyweight champion

- Nate Diaz will fight for the LW title and come up short

- Jose Aldo will go undefeated for the entire year (Once again!)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

1.Dan Henderson will not be in the UFC
2.Jon Jones will fight at least once at HW after he beats Rashad
3.Frankie Edgar will not be LW champion
4.Josh Barnett will be in contention for a title shot
5.GSP won't fight more than twice


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

1. GSP will not fight in 2012.
2. Anderson Silva will be inducted into the UFC Hall of Fame.
3. Cain Velasquez will go 3-0, and will be the top conteder at the end of the year.
4. BJ Penn will return at 155, winning all of his fights by stoppage.
5. Dana will still be a whiny bald little bitch.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

1. Nate Diaz wins the LW title
2. Paul Daley returns to the UFC
3. Not a single champion will lose his title
4. Josh Koscheck goes undefeated
5. Chris Leben won't be in the UFC at the end of the year


----------



## sagar18 (Jan 14, 2007)

1. Anthony Johnson fights again in the UFC
2. Demetrious Johnson will be the first ufc flyweight champ
3. Gilbert Melendez will fight for UFC title and win
4. Rashad Evans beats Jones by UD
5. JDS will go unbeaten in 2012


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> 3. Not a single champion will lose his title


Damn! That's bold. I think you can get some mighty fine odds on that.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

1. Alistair Overeem will win the title and have two title defenses in 2012
2. Diego Sanchez beats Ellenberger and moves down in weight class.
3. Jon Jones has 3 title defences this year.
4. Gilbert Melendez has a title fight in UFC.
5. Ben Henderson wins Frankie and remains champion rest of the year.


----------



## bonejakon (Dec 12, 2011)

1) Jon Jones will lose his LHW belt in 2012.
2) Anderson Silva will destroy Sonnen in the 1st round.
3) GSP will lose his belt in 2012.
4) Aldo will lose his belt in 2012.
5) Anderson Silva will announce retirement by the end of the year.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Diaz will Beat Condit.
Diaz will beat GSP
Henderson will beat Jon Jones (hopefully LOL)
Sonnen will beat anderson in Brazil.
Overeem will beat Dos Santos for the HW crown.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

1. Overeem defeats Dos Santos and remains champion throughout the year.
2. Condit goes on a 2 fight losing streak after losing to Diaz.
3. Sonnen and Palhares fights for the Middleweight Championship.
4. Aldo moves up to lightweight and vacates his title.
5. Ben Henderson takes a unanimous decision against Edgar, becomes the lightweight champion, and defends it against Aldo sometime in the year.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

1. The MW title will change hands twice in 2012
2. The HW title will change hands twice in 2012
3. The UFC will announce its first event in the state of New York
4. Nate Diaz will go undefeated at LW and Nick Diaz will go undefeated at WW
5. Jake Shields will move up to MW and win two fights


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Damn! That's bold. I think you can get some mighty fine odds on that.


And impossible seeing as the interim champ is losing his title this year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I used my predictions up but I am gonna suggest that somebody make on about a certain Brazilian WW who was recently disqualified.

In concern to the above post.
I am also gonna assume since there was no interem champ at the time of that prediction that only current champs are included.


----------



## danos2 (Jan 30, 2011)

1. Rashad Evans will defeat Jon Jones and not lose a single fight all year
2. The current LW(Frankie), WW(Condit), MW(Silva), LHW(Jones) and HW(JDS) title holders will not have their respected titles at the end of the year
3.Chael Sonnen will defeat Anderson Silva only to lose his title in a rematch with Michael Bisping later in the year
4.Diego Sanchez will be a title holder by the end of the year
5.Johnny Hendricks gets a title shot


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't someone predict Diaz retiring before?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> And impossible seeing as the interim champ is losing his title this year.


Well, in theory, GSP-Condit can happen in 2013.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*1)* BJ Penn will return
*2)* BJ Penn will win the lightweight belt
*3)* BJ Penn will move up and reclaim the Welterweight Belt
*4)* BJ Penn will move down and beat Aldo in a 150 catchweight 5 round main event
*5)* Mike Goldberg will fight Rogan in an expedition match in a Japan event.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

1) BJ Penn will return to Lightweight and win his return fight with a deversating fashion.

2) At least 1 Brazil fan will attack Chael Sonnen (when he is in Brazil)

3) Dan Henderson will retire by end of 2012

4) Frankie Edgar will stay as the lightweight champion for the rest of the year

5) Anderson Silva will retire as the undefeated Middleweight champion


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Anderson Silva will KO/TKO Chael Sonnen within two rounds at the highest attended UFC event in history, a soccer stadium in Brazil. He will then announce his retirment.

Lyoto Machida will drop to 185 and face someone like Leben, and win. Bisping will win his next fight in dramatic fashion setting up a Bisping/Machida fight for the vacated MW title (see number 1).

Frankie Edgar and Jose Also will essentially switch places, either with gold or well on their way to it.

Cain Velazquez will lose his first fight of the year against a top guy like Mir, Werdum, or Carwin... he will then win his second, and only other, fight of the year against a less established HW.

Zuffa will purchase Bellator.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

* Sonnen will be the MW champion in 2012.
* Overeem will be finished by Junior Dos Santos in 2012.
* Cain Velasquez will regain his belt in 2012.
* Bisping will not lose in 2012
* Henderson will retire in 2012


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K R Y said:


> *1)* BJ Penn will return
> *2)* BJ Penn will win the lightweight belt
> *3)* BJ Penn will move up and reclaim the Welterweight Belt
> *4)* BJ Penn will move down and beat Aldo in a 150 catchweight 5 round main event
> *5)* Mike Goldberg will fight Rogan in an expedition match in a Japan event.


Clearly unbiased predictions here haha. :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Didn't someone predict Diaz retiring before?





Toxic said:


> 1. Nick Diaz will be cut from the UFC in 2012.


He'll be "cut" which may very well happen but he's calling for his "retirement".

While I think Toxic didn't get it right, at the very least his prognostication skills proved better than.....



Alessia said:


> 5) GSP will fight and finish Nick Diaz due to doctor stoppage.





MagiK11 said:


> Diaz will Beat Condit.
> Diaz will beat GSP





OHKO said:


> 2. Condit goes on a 2 fight losing streak after losing to Diaz.





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> 4. Nate Diaz will go undefeated at LW and Nick Diaz will go undefeated at WW


Also this seems fairly certain



Atras said:


> 1. Roy Nelson will fight for the HW title (actual or interim)


but it isn't all bad news 



AmdM said:


> 5 - Jimy Hettes will fight for the title against Jose Aldo and lose.


During the press conference Dustin Poirer basically bowed out of facing Aldo which leaves Hioki, Hettes, Jung, and Koch in the mix with no clear frontrunner.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> He'll be "cut" which may very well happen but he's calling for his "retirement".
> 
> While I think Toxic didn't get it right, at the very least his prognostication skills proved better than.....


Hey now, I doubt Diaz is actually retiring so mine can very well still happen! =p


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Joe Rogan vs Kimbo Slice will headline a fight night card
2. Chael Sonnen will leave MMA and go to pro wrestling
3. Carlos Condit will dethrone GSP
4. Anderson Silva vs Jon Jones 
5. Cain Velasquez will become the UFC HW champion


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

~ BJ Penn will fight and beat Gil Melendez

~ JDS will t/ko AO and remain champion rest of year

~ Rashad Evans will beat Jon Jones

~ Sonnen will get attacked on his walk out to the cage

~ Gina Carano will be pregnant (hopefully by me)


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Late I know, however am I allowed to still participate in this?


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

TheCount said:


> Late I know, however am I allowed to still participate in this?


I'm about to do mine anyways we still have 11 months left haha. 

1: Eric Silva will go undefeated.
2: JBJ will give Rashad a really bad cut from an elbow. Chokes out Hendo. 
3: Condit takes a fight before GSP comes back and wins.
4: GSP comes back to early for Condit to get ready and calls Nick out of retirement for a title shot. We get to see Diaz vs GSP.
5hil Davis goes undefeated and we see him in the title hunt next year.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

1. Chris Weidman will have earned a title show which will take place in early 2013.
2. Gilbert Melendez will still not be a UFC fighter.
3. GSP will fight twice in 2012.
4. John Dodson will fight the FW champion Joseph Benavidez towards the end of the year.
5. Josh Koscheck will retire.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

1) Dustin Proier will fight for the title
2) Rampage will retire
3) Jim Miller will get a title shot
4) Bendo will win the title.
5) Nick Diaz will get wrestle fucked and loose


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> *1)* BJ Penn will return
> *2)* BJ Penn will win the lightweight belt
> *3)* BJ Penn will move up and reclaim the Welterweight Belt
> *4)* BJ Penn will move down and beat Aldo in a 150 catchweight 5 round main event
> *5)* Mike Goldberg will fight Rogan in an expedition match in a Japan event.


Exactly this.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

1) Jon Jones will make his debut at HW and win in 2012.
2) Jose Aldo will defeat Frankie Edgar in 2012 for the FW title.
3)Alistair Overeem will be suspended for steroid use in 2012.
4) Dan Henderson will lose in a LHW title fight to Jon Jones and after he will retire in 2012.
5) Carlos Condit will have to defend his interim title and will lose it before November. Therefore his bout to unfiy the belts with GSP will not happen in 2012.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Jon Jones will beat Rashad Evans by TKO/KO.
2. Chael Sonnen will beat Anderson Silva by Unanimous Decision.
3. Carlos Condit will beat Nick Diaz in their 2nd fight.
4. Ben Henderson will beat Frankie Edgar by submission.
5. Alistair Overeem will lose against JDS.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

1. Paul Daley will return to the UFC 
2. Paul Daley will win his first fight back in the UFC by (t)KO
3. Bisping will win the MW title 
4. Evans will defeat Jon Jones
5. The Ice Man will make a return


----------



## Imperador (May 9, 2010)

1. Stipe Miocic to go unbeaten in the remainder of 2012.
2. Ben Henderson to beat Frankie Edgar.
3. Anderson Silva beats Chael Sonnin via TKO and retires.
4. Frank Mir beats Fabricio Werdum.
5. Jim Miller beats Nate Diaz and is given a title shot.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

1.Reem will win the UFC Title 

2.Mousasi will join the UFC 

3.Bendo will defeat Frankie 

4.A.Silva will win the rematch against Chael with a Second Round KO 

5.Jones will go Undefeated in 2012


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

My five predictions for 2012-

Forrest Griffin retires

Rampage fights Lawal and wins

Koscheck fights Diaz for Interim title

Fedor has a fight in the UFC

Bisping fights and beats Munoz for a title shot


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

1) Anderson silva will retire after being beaten by sonnen
2) aldo will finish 2012 as the LW champion
3) jon Jones will loose his first fight at HW
4) dan henderson will retire after loosing to jones
5) big country will be cut from the ufc


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fans at UFC 145 say they thought this was a basketball game tonight.
Fans boo Rashad at UFC 145. He says he expected worse.
Fans repeatedly chant 'USA' over and over during Brimage vs Blanco.
Fans at 145 yell 'hey arianna yer puhretty!' at a certain ring girl until she rolls her eyes.
Fans fueled on Bud light at UFC 145 get in the biggest crowd brawl in UFC history (still 1 only percent as bad as your average soccer or Detroit basketball game)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Fans at UFC 145 say they thought this was a basketball game tonight.
> Fans boo Rashad at UFC 145. He says he expected worse.
> Fans repeatedly chant 'USA' over and over during Brimage vs Blanco.
> Fans at 145 yell 'hey arianna yer puhretty!' at a certain ring girl until she rolls her eyes.
> Fans fueled on Bud light at UFC 145 get in the biggest crowdbrawl in UFC history (still 1 only percent as bad as your average soccer or *Detroit basketball game*)


In short, **** you, with all due respect.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

1) Machida gets a rematch with Jones and wins
2) GSP recovery takes longer than expected, a set back in Sept forces him to forfeits his belt
3) Nick Diaz gets lenient decision and is allowed to return in 6 months.
4) Ellenberger is injured in training for match with Condit, Sanchez takes his place.
5) Liddell vs. Couture IV


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Some crazy predictions in here bordering on absurd.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> In short, **** you, with all due respect.












I'm afraid he has a point.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, I thought those predictions would only get on Atlanta fans' nerves. Oh well. They just got on mine last time I went to a UFC there and heard most of those things for real (all but the last one w/ one of them having Brimage/Blanco in place of Henderson/Palhares). I don't need the credits so went the anti ATL route. I never learn really, already trying to find a decent ticket for the one in April...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

1) Mark Hunt will fight for the UFC Heavyweight Championship


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

1. BJ Penn will return to 155.
2. Dos Santos will KO Overeem, and then Overeem will go on a small losing streak.
3. Gustaffson will fight for the title.
4. Faber will be the 135 champion.
5. Anderson Silva will retire.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Top 3 and the winners this year are, 

In spots #2 and 3 is AlphaDog who not only predicted Mayhem getting cut and also that Belfort would fight for a title. 

But the #1 is Atras 
4 or more weight classes get new champions.

Well HW got a new champ, WW got an Interim Champ as did Bantamweight and a new Flyweight and Womans champ were crowned for a total of 5 new champs.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I forgot about this. I only had one of my predictions come true and it just made it in by the wire. I predicted JDS would not be champ by the end of the year.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> *- BJ Penn will un-retire* and return to LW
> 
> *- Anderson Silva will TKO Chael Sonnen, in the second round! (Longshots!)*
> 
> ...


... Ahem  Congrats guys!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If it makes you feel better bus the Nate Diaz one was a close #4


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you  Though I was more proud of the AS one


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> 1. The MW title will change hands twice in 2012
> 2. The HW title will change hands twice in 2012
> 3. The UFC will announce its first event in the state of New York
> 4. Nate Diaz will go undefeated at LW and Nick Diaz will go undefeated at WW
> 5. Jake Shields will move up to MW and win two fights


Well, that didn't go as planned. This year I'll try to predict things that are less outlandish.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> 1.Dan Henderson will not be in the UFC
> 2.Jon Jones will fight at least once at HW after he beats Rashad
> *3.Frankie Edgar will not be LW champion*
> 4.Josh Barnett will be in contention for a title shot
> *5.GSP won't fight more than twice*


I got one and a half. Hahahaha


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> 1) Jon Jones will make his debut at HW and win in 2012.
> 2) Jose Aldo will defeat Frankie Edgar in 2012 for the FW title.
> *3)Alistair Overeem will be suspended for steroid use in 2012.*
> 4) Dan Henderson will lose in a LHW title fight to Jon Jones and after he will retire in 2012.
> 5) Carlos Condit will have to defend his interim title and will lose it before November. Therefore his bout to unfiy the belts with GSP will not happen in 2012.


1/5.

If Hendo and Aldo didn't get injured I'd be singing a different tune. 

My Overeem prediction was pretty bold though haha.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> 1. Hector Lombard becomes the undisputed highest ranked fighter not in the Zuffa family.
> *2. The UFC will cut three former TUF winners*
> *3. Ronny Markes will go undefeated*
> *4. Someone will go the distance in a Jon Jones fight*
> 5. Vitor Belfort will KO Wanderlei Silva in the first round and retire him.


Wilks retired due to injury, Escudero due to loses, and Brookins is "retired" or on "sabbatical" according to Wikipedia. 

Markes went undefeated, he also went on an 11 month hiatus

Rashad went the distance.

shame 3 out of 5 didn't even "place" me in the rankings.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Wilks retired due to injury, Escudero due to loses, and Brookins is "retired" or on "sabbatical" according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Markes went undefeated, he also went on an 11 month hiatus
> 
> ...


It's more about how impressive and correct the predictions are. Not how many you got correct.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm still proud of me predicting the Silva vs. Chael rematch and the TKO and the round... Decent  And Diaz fighting for the LW title and losing


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OHKO said:


> 1. Overeem defeats Dos Santos and remains champion throughout the year.
> 2. Condit goes on a 2 fight losing streak after losing to Diaz.
> 3. Sonnen and Palhares fights for the Middleweight Championship.
> 4. Aldo moves up to lightweight and vacates his title.
> 5. Ben Henderson takes a unanimous decision against Edgar, becomes the lightweight champion, and defends it against Aldo sometime in the year.


None right...aw.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Alessia said:


> 1) Dan Henderson will beat Rashad for the LHW title at the end of the year.
> 
> 2) Machida will become the MW champion by defeating Chael Sonnen.
> 
> ...



Well at least I got one right!


----------

